# Rocket R58



## Marefox (Apr 12, 2020)

Hey,
I'm having an issue with my Rocket R58 -pump running it with the internal reservoir. When it turn it on, i can hear the pump running as if its trying to fill the boiler. It just constantly runs and i turn it off after 30 sek. Any ideas as to whats gone wrong.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, for some reason the pump is either not filling the boiler, or the level probe is not working. If you keep trying and water comes out of the top of the service boiler, it's the latter.

Find out which of these and the cause and you can fix the problem. Your first job in fault diagnostics should be to remove the outer case.


----------



## Marefox (Apr 12, 2020)

thank you *DavecUK , *and the second picture


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You perhaps have 2 faults, or the first is causing a second error message, or the orolund box is flecked.

As I said remove the case.


----------



## Marefox (Apr 12, 2020)

2 new pictures


----------



## Marefox (Apr 12, 2020)

Any ideas @DavecUK? Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Machine obviously not being maintained, machine of unknown age, provenance, unknown user location, unknown water quality being used. Minimal background information provided as to fault, minimal description accompanying photos. Photos close up and clear, but no overall photo to show context.



Give machine full service


descale


check everywhere for leaks.


Error is because pump is running so long it's hitting a timeout limit, it's running for so long because it's either not getting the full message from the probe, wiring/ground fault. Or the box is not recognising the boiler full message from the probe (Proelind box fault). Ground the Proelind fill probe terminal directly to the case will eliminate or confirm the box fault, unless the box has a ground that is faulty?

Good luck.


----------

